# .: Marco's art and junk :. :Art trades?:



## Balverine (Mar 4, 2016)

hOI, I like to pretend that I can art, so I decided to post it here!
I do mostly digital with a little traditional mixed in = w =
Most of this will be whatever fandom I'm most into, as well as my OCs
And I'm more than happy to do art trades and collabs :0 I may do commissions at some point in time if I ever decide I'm good enough lol

-- my deviantart --
-- art tumblr --

Also I use a wacom intuos draw with paint tool sai
For traditional, I use watercolor paper with prismacolor and copic markers
And it should also be noted that I am partially colorblind, so if the colors on my art look a bit wonkular, that's why > n <






Stream

Twitch offline






Recent digital art



Spoiler: click the thing























recent traditional Art



Spoiler: click the other thing



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)



To-do

Fall secret santa thingie - Sketched





Spoiler: Pickup - 



ლ(●ↀωↀ●)ლ



Mushroom dividers by Gasara​


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 4, 2016)

Ahhh I love your stuff! Those Star vs the Forces of Evil pieces are looking great! I can't wait to see them finished. ^_^


----------



## Balverine (Mar 5, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Ahhh I love your stuff! Those Star vs the Forces of Evil pieces are looking great! I can't wait to see them finished. ^_^



Ah, thanks > w <
Lol, I ended up really liking the show, plus it gives me an excuse to draw cute girly stuff


----------



## Balverine (Mar 5, 2016)

Finished a commission for my brother lol



Spoiler:


----------



## himeki (Mar 5, 2016)

AYY THE HIDE AND HOOMAN LOOKS GR8 M8 8/8


----------



## Balverine (Mar 5, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> AYY THE HIDE AND HOOMAN LOOKS GR8 M8 8/8



AYY THANKS M8

More art of Hide


Spoiler: my bae










a better ref for him, basically lol


----------



## Balverine (Mar 6, 2016)

Finished commission for pokemanz :0


----------



## Balverine (Mar 8, 2016)

I ain't from around here, I'm from another dIMENSSSIIIOOOOONNN

anyways here's some Star art





 (big version)


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

that star one is super cute! it's a really cute show too c:


----------



## Balverine (Mar 9, 2016)

aixoo said:


> that star one is super cute! it's a really cute show too c:



Thanks!!

Aaaand I also made some pixels for my Undertale OCs
Hide's





And then Seek's


----------



## Balverine (Mar 15, 2016)

Did some references for some of my OCs!! I'm slowly doing one for each of my characters, cause none of the poor babs have refs > n <

(see full versions on my dA)


----------



## Balverine (Mar 17, 2016)

More character refs :0


----------



## Balverine (Mar 18, 2016)

random disproportionate doodle of Frexia lmao





and a WIP of my horse-fish-ram-thing bae, Hide


Spoiler:


----------



## Balverine (Mar 19, 2016)

Some art for Chiisanacx!!


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

Your full bodies are great omg


----------



## Balverine (Mar 19, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Your full bodies are great omg



Ah, thank you > n <


----------



## Balverine (Mar 21, 2016)

Ref for my dragon ball z OC :0


----------



## himeki (Mar 21, 2016)

omg ur art is too good teach me to fullbody please


also is hude a ram now

you should draw more hude and serk


----------



## Balverine (Mar 21, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> omg ur art is too good teach me to fullbody please
> 
> 
> also is hude a ram now
> ...



thank m8

he's always been a ram lol, I just like calling him a goat
ye I should


----------



## Balverine (Mar 22, 2016)

Another WIP lmao
Cause I have like 40 things in my "unfinished art" folder



Spoiler:


----------



## Balverine (Mar 23, 2016)

Some art for Caddberry :0
we were doing an art trade, and it was gonna be a 1x1 trade, but then she bribed me with a beautiful drawing of Hide











Her OC, Karsin, btw :0


----------



## Balverine (Mar 24, 2016)

Let's play a game called 'will Marco ever finish any of her art ever'






THE ANSWER IS NO
anyways, I drew my Undertale OCs, Hide and Seek being cute and I will maybe who knows color it


----------



## Balverine (Mar 25, 2016)

Finished my Undertale baes~






It turned out super cute > w <


----------



## cherriielle (Mar 25, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> Finished my Undertale baes~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh so cute!! *^*


----------



## Balverine (Mar 27, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> Ahh so cute!! *^*



Thanks! > w <

I may start streaming and re-doing my gallery lol
idk if anyone would show up to streams but hey man, Imma do it anyways


----------



## Balverine (Mar 29, 2016)

Commission for gazea9r!!






I decided to try lineless, and I think it turned out really well > w <
Amaya is a closed species by minivai, btw


----------



## Balverine (Apr 1, 2016)

My poketrainer, Justin! (she has a twin brother that is a trainer, too, but I haven't drawn him yet)






Aaaaaand more Hide!





I'm seriously gonna start re-doing this thread, tho, and probably do streams, too


----------



## Balverine (Apr 2, 2016)

Made a battle gif thing for Seek :0






I MISSPELLED INTIMIDATE SCREAM


----------



## Candi Calculus (Apr 2, 2016)

Can't deny that her antlers really do look very nice.


----------



## Balverine (Apr 2, 2016)

Candi Calculus said:


> Can't deny that her antlers really do look very nice.



you wanna have a bad time, cause Hide will make sure you do

~EDIT~

Also WIP of human Hide???????
I've been drawing so much Hide and Seek lately lol


----------



## Balverine (Apr 5, 2016)

I haven't drawn Undertale (other than my OCs) for a while so






here
+full


----------



## Balverine (Apr 6, 2016)

A really huge sketch dump with anime boys



Spoiler:


----------



## Balverine (Apr 8, 2016)

my bab


----------



## himeki (Apr 8, 2016)

whoa these look great!


----------



## Balverine (Apr 8, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> whoa these look great!



Ahh, thanks!! > n <

Human Hide woopwoop


----------



## Balverine (Apr 10, 2016)

Commission for Caddberry :0


----------



## Balverine (Apr 10, 2016)

More lineless art :0


----------



## Balverine (Apr 11, 2016)

no real art right now, just some little balverine (fable series) pixels, cause my name on p much every other website is balverine/white balverine


----------



## Balverine (Apr 12, 2016)

Some WIPs of the death scythes from Soul Eater :0
I'm doing one for all of them minus Tsar and Jinn, but here's Marie and Azusa!


----------



## Balverine (Apr 13, 2016)

look, my gay boys Conner (blond) and Elderidge (tall)


----------



## Balverine (Apr 15, 2016)

Marie :0







I'm incredibly happy with this one > w <

And also a WIP of my favorite burnt cinnamon roll


----------



## derezzed (Apr 15, 2016)

OH MY GOD, I never thought I'd actually see someone draw Justin Law. Lmao.
Because, you know, he _is_ a burnt cinnamon roll. 100%. Though I have to admit I lowkey liked him a bit, despite that. IDK.

But yeah, you have interesting art here Marco! Would definitely love to see more from you in the future, so I'll be keeping my eyes peeled :-]
Oh and I think [this] is my favorite piece of yours right now btw; just thought I'd mention that haha. I like the color scheme and the subtle texture of it. Everything comes together so nicely!


----------



## Balverine (Apr 15, 2016)

derezzed said:


> OH MY GOD, I never thought I'd actually see someone draw Justin Law. Lmao.
> Because, you know, he _is_ a burnt cinnamon roll. 100%. Though I have to admit I lowkey liked him a bit, despite that. IDK.
> 
> But yeah, you have interesting art here Marco! Would definitely love to see more from you in the future, so I'll be keeping my eyes peeled :-]
> Oh and I think [this] is my favorite piece of yours right now btw; just thought I'd mention that haha. I like the color scheme and the subtle texture of it. Everything comes together so nicely!



Ahhh thank you! > w <
That's pretty much my favorite piece, too, thank you!!!

I love Justin v much, he's my favorite of the death scythes and I draw him way more than I should lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bloop






his eyes are so pretty cri
anyways, burnt cinnamon roll I may do another with his full weapon form idk

AAAANNND another WIP (I'll probably have at least two at a time until I finish them all lol)






it's that guy with the bear head whose weapon is a mirror for some reason, what sorta weapon is a mirror and why does he have a bear head
the world may never know


----------



## Balverine (Apr 17, 2016)

So I decided to draw one of my DRRR!! ocs that I neglect even tho I love him






His name is Rei (pronounced ray) and he is blind in his blue eye :0

also I think I'm gonna take a few requests! Check out the first page for info and junk


----------



## Balverine (Apr 18, 2016)

Here's Azusa!!






what even is her weapon
a gunbow? what even is that why


----------



## Moontoon (Apr 19, 2016)

I like your art


----------



## Balverine (Apr 19, 2016)

Moontoon said:


> I like your art



Thanks!! > w <


----------



## Balverine (Apr 19, 2016)

some chibis :0
even though I haven't watched Bleach in several years, I decided to draw Tia and Grimmjow (whom I may or may not ship)


----------



## Balverine (Apr 21, 2016)

A gift for cadbberry :0


----------



## Balverine (Apr 22, 2016)

Another freeb :0





I liked drawing her


----------



## himeki (Apr 22, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> whom I ship


welcome to a special kind of hell


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 22, 2016)

http://sta.sh/21prv8kgpnm3
http://sta.sh/210ukyd531c1
http://sta.sh/21e3cydxobpm

Thank you!


----------



## Balverine (Apr 22, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> http://sta.sh/21prv8kgpnm3
> http://sta.sh/210ukyd531c1
> http://sta.sh/21e3cydxobpm
> 
> Thank you!



Ooh, cute o u o
I definitely wanna draw Tsu, and I'll consider the others!



MayorEvvie said:


> welcome to a special kind of hell



you come into my thread and jUDGE MY SHIPS? you wanna go m8o


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 23, 2016)

Do you think you could draw mine? ^^
http://imgur.com/a/2E8Ec
Thanks for considering!


----------



## Balverine (Apr 23, 2016)

FanGirlCookie said:


> Do you think you could draw mine? ^^
> http://imgur.com/a/2E8Ec
> Thanks for considering!



Sure, she's cute!! Do you care which outfit she is in?


----------



## jiny (Apr 24, 2016)

consider mine? ^^

https://sta.sh/214fvor52g77


----------



## kelpy (Apr 24, 2016)

woo
maybe you would like to try
http://toyhou.se/346730.em
her? thanks c:


----------



## Balverine (Apr 24, 2016)

Pasta said:


> woo
> maybe you would like to try
> http://toyhou.se/346730.em
> her? thanks c:





kianli said:


> consider mine? ^^
> 
> https://sta.sh/214fvor52g77



Accepted both! c:


----------



## Chiisanacx (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi Marco! I loved your art you drew for me previously <33 I'd love if you drew for me again. Maybe my babies Citrus or Norihime
Thank you!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 24, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> Accepted both! c:



awesome, thank you!


----------



## Balverine (Apr 24, 2016)

Chiisanacx said:


> Hi Marco! I loved your art you drew for me previously <33 I'd love if you drew for me again. Maybe my babies Citrus or Norihime
> Thank you!



*screams* I have a weakness for bunny ears how did you guys know > : C
I definitely wanna do Citrus, and I might do Norihime after I'm done with my current slots c:


----------



## Balverine (Apr 24, 2016)

Nightmares' is done!! Hope you like it > w <


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 25, 2016)

Ahh I love it!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 25, 2016)

WOW! Love your art so much! If only I could draw haha
Wondering if maybe you would consider drawing her:

I know you only draw anime and video games but maybe you could give her a whirl?
Thanks!


----------



## Balverine (Apr 25, 2016)

Chelsaurus said:


> WOW! Love your art so much! If only I could draw haha
> Wondering if maybe you would consider drawing her:
> View attachment 170535
> I know you only draw anime and video games but maybe you could give her a whirl?
> Thanks!



I wouldn't mind giving her a shot as long as youre wanting her in my style c:


----------



## Balverine (Apr 25, 2016)

FanGirlCookie's is done!


----------



## Chelsaurus (Apr 26, 2016)

Of course, id love to see the outcome


----------



## Balverine (Apr 27, 2016)

Tezca Tlipoca!! the plaid took 90 years to do hnnnnnnggggg
But anyways, here is the bear-head-guy-whos-weapon-form-is-a-mirror






Next is probably Spirit (and more of my requests lol)


----------



## Balverine (Apr 28, 2016)

Here's Kianli's c:


----------



## jiny (Apr 28, 2016)

yay she's cute thanks so much!


----------



## Balverine (Apr 28, 2016)

kianli said:


> yay she's cute thanks so much!



Yay, I'm glad you like her > w <

Aaaand Spirit :0
who names their kid Spirit or Soul why






Dengu will be the last in this set!!

(I swear I'm working on requests ok)


----------



## Balverine (Apr 29, 2016)

For Pasta!!





I have to work a lot this next week, so art may be slow ; 3;


----------



## Aali (Apr 29, 2016)

Changing oc ref :3


https://charahub.com/character/843284/Sanae/public/


----------



## Balverine (Apr 29, 2016)

Aali said:


> Hello! Your art is so amazing
> 
> I have this new OC :3
> 
> ...



Sure, I'll draw her c:
Like I said in my previous post, art will be a little slow this next week, but I'll get to her as soon as I can!!


----------



## Aali (Apr 29, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> Sure, I'll draw her c:
> Like I said in my previous post, art will be a little slow this next week, but I'll get to her as soon as I can!!



Ahhh thank you so much :3 please take your time


----------



## Balverine (Apr 30, 2016)

So I'm doing a 30 day challenge for myself, where I draw one of my characters every day because they have almost no art lol
some of them I've never even drawn before :0

And for day 1, I drew my Dragon Ball Saiyan bae, Kauli c:


----------



## kelpy (Apr 30, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> For Pasta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooohhh this looks great!! thank you!


----------



## haileyphi (Apr 30, 2016)

Would you consider my baby?
http://sta.sh/21jkv0jsj1pu?edit=1  <3


----------



## Balverine (Apr 30, 2016)

haileyphi said:


> Would you consider my baby?
> http://sta.sh/21jkv0jsj1pu?edit=1  <3



Ooh pretty :0
I accept c:


----------



## Balverine (Apr 30, 2016)

Day 2 of my OC challenge thingy c:






my other DBZ OC, Lentli <3 I've never posted any pictures of him before but here is a rough sketch of his profile
anyways, he is half Saiyan and half Tuffle; he has dominant Saiyan traits, but has Tuffle eyes and was raised by his Tuffle mother, and doesn't know that his father was a Saiyan.
His name is a pun on lentil, which are commonly mistaken as vegetables, even though they are fruit. Saiyans have vegetable names and Tuffles have fruit names, soooooo
pls laugh

I'll get his profile finished and make a toyhou.se page for him soon lol


----------



## Balverine (May 2, 2016)

My bab Lorne :0
finally got his profile done lol

(click for full)


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2016)

ayyyyyy balv :^)
http://toyhou.se/353841.hime


----------



## Balverine (May 2, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> ayyyyyy balv :^)
> http://toyhou.se/353841.hime



nah, I don't wanna draw for you
jk I'll happily draw her ; p


----------



## himeki (May 2, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> nah, I don't wanna draw for you
> jk I'll happily draw her ; p



yayyyyyyyyyyyy 
shes the perf combination of game character and anime since thats exactly what she is :^)
the games not even out for another 17 days and getting art w t f .


----------



## Balverine (May 2, 2016)

Finished chiisanacx's!!
Citrus is really cute, but her palette messes with my vision lol


----------



## Balverine (May 3, 2016)

Day 3 of my OC challenge c:
One of my story characters, Frexia <3


----------



## Chiisanacx (May 3, 2016)

AHHH THANK YOU SO MUCH <333 I love this 
Sorry her palette is a bit confusing


----------



## Balverine (May 4, 2016)

Finished Chelsaurus' piece!
I hope she looks alright! It's tricky to draw sims, lol





(she does have the wil-o-wisp wings, right? that's what they look like to me : P )


----------



## Balverine (May 5, 2016)

Day 4 of my OC challenge :0
notice how I am skipping days lol


----------



## Chelsaurus (May 5, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> Finished Chelsaurus' piece!
> I hope she looks alright! It's tricky to draw sims, lol
> 
> 
> ...



OMG you did an amazing job! Thank you thank you soo much!! It is hard to draw Sims sorry about that but she's great! Thanks sooooo much


----------



## Balverine (May 6, 2016)

Day 5 of my OC challenge :0
my poor scarred, bow-legged boy, Elderidge


----------



## Balverine (May 7, 2016)

Finished haileyphi's!!
Hope you like her, cause I think she turned out p well > w <


----------



## Balverine (May 9, 2016)

Day 6 of my OC challenge > w <
here is my (actually Elderidge's) pretty wolf boy o u o


----------



## Balverine (May 9, 2016)

Finished art for Aali!!


----------



## Balverine (May 10, 2016)

Day 7 of my OC challenge :0

Marcel > w <
I forgot to write his name on the drawing oops






this is probably the furthest I've made it into any art challenge lol


----------



## Balverine (May 12, 2016)

No new art tonight > n <
I've just been working on Evvie's art : P

I might open up a thread for commissions and/or trades soon! My work schedule should be half way normal starting next week lol

In the meantime, have this beauty


----------



## Balverine (May 14, 2016)

Day eight of my OC challenge!
I sorta forgot about this for the past couple days, but uh

here's Lorne :0






he's precious


----------



## Balverine (May 15, 2016)

I finally finished moving into my new place, so I will start doing art streams soon!!
they might be at random times during the week : P maybe Mondays and Thursdays? Idk lol

(will prob post art later)


----------



## Balverine (May 15, 2016)

Belated birthday gift for Evvie : P
also, she sort of uh requested this, buuuuuttt it sounds better if it's a birthday gift


----------



## Balverine (May 17, 2016)

Instead of doing real art, I did a comic about my mailman


----------



## Balverine (May 18, 2016)

Day 9 :0
Here's my centaur/chimera bab, Sean, I've never drawn > w <







her name is pronounced sh-aw-n, btw


----------



## Balverine (May 21, 2016)

Day 10 of my OC challenge :0
this is a 30 _consecutive_ day challenge ; P

this is Blakely, he's Sean's bae, and also a chimera centaur thing


----------



## Balverine (May 26, 2016)

A quickie of my scouting legion bae, Jens






tbh, I forgot what the odmg looked like, so I sorta wung it


----------



## Balverine (May 26, 2016)

My half of an art trade with xcherryskyx c:


----------



## Balverine (May 29, 2016)

here's some traditional art I did 1000+ years ago
the colors are a bit weird because scanners hate markers for some reason


----------



## Balverine (May 30, 2016)

AT LAST
here's the boy






he's sorta
on fire-ish

maybe someone should put him out
then maybe he'd stop acting to cray

i spent like 4 hours on this why

also be prepared because I have a whole butt load of FLCL art on the way
of my robot bae specifically


----------



## Balverine (May 31, 2016)

I'll probably open commissions soon!
also I might stream tomorrow night :0 dunno if anyone is interested, but i will anyways lol


----------



## Balverine (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't feel like doing real art, so I'll just do some 'draw the squad' memes






Bec is the pointing one, Ridge is the confused half-blind one, Frexia is on his shoulders and Conner is the blonde in the back
(blank meme is here)


----------



## Balverine (Jun 3, 2016)

Commission for Vertigo! > w <






I really like my new chibi style, I've been drawing so many chibis now lol

also I'm setting up a shop so hopefully I'll have it ready soon


----------



## Balverine (Jun 8, 2016)

I've had a nasty case of art block, but I'm back at it again : B

Another one of my SNK OCs, Starling :0
She is a titan-shifter (the Ribbed Titan) and Jens may or may not have a colossal nerd crush on her


----------



## Balverine (Jun 10, 2016)

Chibi comm for luckypinch c:


----------



## Balverine (Jun 11, 2016)

A bunch of AC villagers that I'm going to turn into charms for my Etsy shop!!


























I had to include some obscure GC villagers, because who doesn't love Kakkun and Sprocket lol

drawn with prismacolor and copic markers c:


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 11, 2016)

*lurks because I see a pietro*
How much are they?


----------



## Balverine (Jun 11, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> *lurks because I see a pietro*
> How much are they?



Probably around $5-$6 because they're hard plastic and have cellphone straps with them c:

I have pictures of the charms, I'll post those in a bit!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 11, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> Probably around $5-$6 because they're hard plastic and have cellphone straps with them c:
> 
> I have pictures of the charms, I'll post those in a bit!



Okay c: tbh you have like a lot of talent lmao I can't draw I mean I can a little I just have to keep practicing, lmao


----------



## Balverine (Jun 11, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Okay c: tbh you have like a lot of talent lmao I can't draw I mean I can a little I just have to keep practicing, lmao



Ah, thank you > n <
That's all you can do! I used to be _really_ bad lol

Here's a few of the charms, they don't have the straps yet (because I'm out of lobster clasps lol)


----------



## Balverine (Jun 12, 2016)

Second half of luckypinch's commission!!


----------



## Balverine (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm not dead lol
Art will continue tomorrow! I had meant to post some art while on vacation, but it has been a surprisingly hectic week lol

I have one commission to finish (which I will definitely do tomorrow lol)


----------



## Balverine (Jun 19, 2016)

Commission for sparklenfade1184 c:







now that I'm back home and settled, I can get back to art! (and the daily grind cri)


----------



## Balverine (Jun 20, 2016)

Some WIPs of Haruko from FLCL!!


----------



## Balverine (Jun 21, 2016)

Tbh I'm not extremely impressed with Dragon Ball Super (I don't hate it, it just isn't as good as I had hoped; I feel like they're reusing a lot of stuff, and some of the characters are really OOC)
but I am really loving future Trunks' design omg







rip my lame scanner


----------



## Balverine (Jun 21, 2016)

good ol' double post (srry)


----------



## Balverine (Jun 21, 2016)

Finished one of the Haruko chibis!!

it looks v fooly cooly, amirite


----------



## Balverine (Jun 30, 2016)

One of my friends' OCs, Doe!
she's a cutie shapeshifter c:


----------



## Balverine (Jul 5, 2016)

I decided to do a 'draw this again' meme lol






the original ugly from 2012





and the new beauty





(full size will be up on my dA soon)


----------



## himeki (Jul 5, 2016)

ok but can you give me your skills thank


----------



## Balverine (Jul 6, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> ok but can you give me your skills thank



what skills lol

Art for apharel > w <


----------



## Balverine (Jul 6, 2016)

My friend told me to try animating to I made a little thing of my Saiyan oc, Kauli


----------



## Balverine (Jul 18, 2016)

it's me, back from the dead!
actually, I've been playing pokemon go and binge watching Jojo's bizarre adventure oops

anyways, here are some sketches because I haven't actually drawn anything in ages lol

my favorite (illegitimate) Jojo, Giorno (view full)







and then Giorno, Jolyne and Trish (full)


----------



## Balverine (Jul 26, 2016)

some face practice of my oc, Ridge :0
I'll be doing them for my other ocs, too, lol


----------



## Balverine (Aug 1, 2016)

another Haruko chibi :0






I have the worst case of art block cri


----------



## Balverine (Aug 4, 2016)

the first of the JoJo flood, with many more arts to come






I very much love the jjba style, because I get to draw guys with intense eyelashes everyone has wild fashion choices


----------



## Balverine (Aug 4, 2016)

Jolyne WIP :0


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 4, 2016)

whispers _not about art but I like your Sig. ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ_

- - - Post Merge - - -

_/sigs_


----------



## Balverine (Aug 5, 2016)

MochiACNL said:


> whispers _not about art but I like your Sig. ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> _/sigs_



thank, theyre my babs /)>w<(\
(and i like pastel colors lol)


----------



## derezzed (Aug 5, 2016)

Love your latest works! I'm not familiar with Jojo but I do know the character designs are pretty intense and detailed; you're doing a really great job with them ;-]

I like the colors in [this piece] and the Jolyne WIP looks awesome! She seems like such a cool character haha


----------



## Balverine (Aug 5, 2016)

derezzed said:


> Love your latest works! I'm not familiar with Jojo but I do know the character designs are pretty intense and detailed; you're doing a really great job with them ;-]
> 
> I like the colors in [this piece] and the Jolyne WIP looks awesome! She seems like such a cool character haha



ah, thanks!! > w <
i feel like i've improved a lot since i got into jjba, maybe because the intense character designs lol

there's a lot more jojo where those came from ; p


----------



## Balverine (Aug 8, 2016)

Jolyne!






thanks for making her exist, Jotaro, good job bro

I like how this one turned out :0
I had to adjust the green a lot to make it look right to me lol

many more JoJo's on the way (+Caesar, probably and maybe Dio)


----------



## Balverine (Aug 11, 2016)

Mamimi and Ta-Kun (from FLCL) :0






I love drawing Mamimi lol


----------



## Balverine (Aug 11, 2016)

more Mamimi!






(might open requests and/or commissions soon?)


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 11, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> more Mamimi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please


----------



## Balverine (Aug 31, 2016)

(well this is awkward)

long story short, I had my 2 y/o sister staying with me for the past week, and if you know anything about toddlers, they don't give you much time to art : P

SO NOW ART TIME (I hope)

I present to you, the scarf babes





(+full)

(green eyes by coldplay is heard in the distance)

I just love Joseph and Caesar so much


----------



## Balverine (Sep 2, 2016)

WIPs!!

More Jolyne because she is great (good job, Jotaro, thanks for her)





and a traditional thing of my love, Joseph Joestar (๑♡⌓♡๑)





if this one turns out lame, then I'll probably re do it digitally lol


----------



## Balverine (Sep 3, 2016)

Freeb for purpleunicorns :0






the face is, like, messed up or something, because it doesn't look right to me at all lmao


----------



## Balverine (Sep 12, 2016)

Uhhhhh

more wips?






sorry I'm terrible lol, I really need to get on all my unfinished art, but my job sucks and I have no motivation cri
*Maybe some art trades? Any takers?*

ALSO!
I might change my username soon, and if I do, then I will like alert you guys and stuff because unannounced name changes are the worst lol


----------



## Balverine (Sep 13, 2016)

Boop finished the Canti






I'm gonna do another of him, then I'll do some of Naota
after them, I'll probably do some random ones like Amarao : P


----------



## Balverine (Sep 21, 2016)

wip!






I was going to finish this tonight but it's, uh, 1am so I decided to stop lol
added better facial detail and cropped because her bod was very disproportionate lol


----------



## Balverine (Sep 29, 2016)

_Jolyne heard her father's uneven snores
she knew right then, there must be something more
Jolyne heard the singing in the forest
she opened the door quietly, and stepped into the night_






the amount of time I spent on this is redonk, but very worth it

might stream some arts soon??
Maybe Friday night or over the weekend?


----------



## himeki (Sep 29, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> _Jolyne heard her father's uneven snores
> she knew right then, there must be something more
> Jolyne heard the singing in the forest
> she opened the door quietly, and stepped into the night_
> ...



PLEASE STREAM LOL


----------



## Balverine (Sep 29, 2016)

EvviePB said:


> PLEASE STREAM LOL



people would actually show up???????? lol ye right


----------



## Balverine (Sep 30, 2016)

more wip because I'm going to attempt to stay active this time lol yeah right






I drew this while listening to Ra Ra Rasputin, if that matters to anyone


----------



## FleuraBelle (Oct 1, 2016)

gosh I actually really love your art! :0
And I saw your OCs! They look really interesting!


----------



## Balverine (Oct 1, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> gosh I actually really love your art! :0
> And I saw your OCs! They look really interesting!



Thanks!! ; ^ ;
i love them, but i neglect the poor babs lol
i have some ive never even drawn cri


----------



## FleuraBelle (Oct 1, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> Thanks!! ; ^ ;
> i love them, but i neglect the poor babs lol
> i have some ive never even drawn cri



SAME
like I plan to animate (I have for one of them), draw, write stories, and maybe create theme songs for my OCs
BUT THERES THIS THING CALLED PROCRASTINATION


----------



## Balverine (Oct 1, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> SAME
> like I plan to animate (I have for one of them), draw, write stories, and maybe create theme songs for my OCs
> BUT THERES THIS THING CALLED PROCRASTINATION



Ah yes. procrastination, my old friend
I'll start calling my sketchbook 'procrastination' lmao


----------



## Balverine (Oct 2, 2016)

A late start to inktober lol






George Joestar II!!!! i love him so much even though he hardly exists lol

materials:
Faber-Castell pitt pens
Papermate inkjoy (his eyes)
Sakura white gelly roll


----------



## Balverine (Oct 4, 2016)

Inktober day 3 is Lisa Lisa o u o






how does she _not_ have wrinkles, having to deal with her two idiot sons???


----------



## Balverine (Oct 5, 2016)

Inktober day 4 --- I drew this before work this morning, but then I sorta forgot about it until now oops

anyways, the Zeppeli's!! my favorite tragedies!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









my scanner hates colored ink (or, I don't know how to scan it properly) so Caesar's scarf looks terrible cri


----------



## Balverine (Oct 6, 2016)

Inktober day 5!!






super disproportionate if you ask me, but oh well. I love Joseph and his prosthetic and his clackers and his


----------



## Ephemeral Reality (Oct 6, 2016)

wanna trade? examples here http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?383066-Art-Dump-art-trade-any1


----------



## Balverine (Oct 7, 2016)

Ephemeral Reality said:


> wanna trade? examples here http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?383066-Art-Dump-art-trade-any1



Ye, sure! I have two projects I'm almost done with, but then I will be able to do my half c:


sidenote: I was gone all day, so probably no inktober tonight cri


----------



## FleuraBelle (Oct 7, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> A late start to inktober lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeez those blue eyes look beautiful


----------



## Balverine (Oct 7, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Jeez those blue eyes look beautiful



thanks!! ; ^ ;
they're literally just two colors of blue papermate pens with a bit of white gel over them lol

I plan on drawing more of this guy and his kin so uh
get ready for more pretty eyes lmao


----------



## Balverine (Oct 8, 2016)

Inktober day 7!!
Shadow DIO, an excuse not to draw a face



Spoiler: dude with no shirt be warned











this one is really sloppy lol


----------



## Balverine (Oct 9, 2016)

Inktober day 8
I'm p sure Caesar is cheating, tbh





and day 9
lil Jolyne and dadtaro





(please open images in a new tab, the resizing makes it really blurry)


----------



## derezzed (Oct 10, 2016)

Love the strong facial features in [this piece] and I LIKE EVERYTHING ABOUT [THIS]. The lineart's so clean, the poses are great, and the colors on the belt and her hair accessories + socks is an amazing touch. Overall it's just a really nice scene to look at!


----------



## Balverine (Oct 11, 2016)

derezzed said:


> Love the strong facial features in [this piece] and I LIKE EVERYTHING ABOUT [THIS]. The lineart's so clean, the poses are great, and the colors on the belt and her hair accessories + socks is an amazing touch. Overall it's just a really nice scene to look at!



Thanks!! ; ^;
I feel like my art has improved a ton lately and ive finally got to the point where I like my art, so I really appreciate the feedback > w <


----------



## Balverine (Oct 12, 2016)

I ended up helping my manager with an art project for work, so I haven't had a chance to get all my inktober stuff scanned cri
I'll do that tomorrow when I'm less tired lol

Also, as for my current projects, they're all on the first page. I'm trying to make progress lmao


----------



## Balverine (Oct 14, 2016)

Oof here's some of the inktober days I missed (today's will be uploaded after I have a sleep)



Spoiler: Day 11 - George and Lisa Lisa













Spoiler: Day 12 - Giorno and Golden Experience













Spoiler: Day 13 - Giorno and Golden Experience Requiem



a continuation if day 12







wahoo


----------



## Balverine (Oct 15, 2016)

We interrupt your daily JoJo broadcast to bring you this dead guy's birthday






I haven't drawn snk since I got good at art, and I really love Erwin Smith so
here he is

on a non-art-related note,
I'm probably going change my username after I finish this secret santa thing I'm doing
I'll, like, let you guys know and put it on my profile and/or sig when/if I do


----------



## Balverine (Oct 17, 2016)

Inktober day 15






the original trio!! > w < JoJo could just like
crush a man's skull with his pecs and I
just love him so much
and his drunk teacher dad and Speedwagon

and day 16






I really love Over the garden wall so, why not JoJo in OtGW?????
Jotaro is very much done with his grandad's shenanigans. and he even got Star in on it, the nerve


----------



## Balverine (Oct 19, 2016)

Art of Kaiserin's Osomatsu-san oc!!!


----------



## Balverine (Oct 20, 2016)

Since they've already received their gifts, and identified me (or, Ev did, rather ; P ) I'll post my secret santa art!!

For GoldieJoan





and Elov





I almost forgot about inktober rip
Yesterday's and today's will be posted later after work haha


----------



## Ephemeral Reality (Oct 20, 2016)

sorry that my side of the at is taking so long!! the psats are coming up, and im studying like crazy (5 hrs a day ish) so i dont really have time to draw ;-;


----------



## Balverine (Oct 20, 2016)

Ephemeral Reality said:


> sorry that my side of the at is taking so long!! the psats are coming up, and im studying like crazy (5 hrs a day ish) so i dont really have time to draw ;-;



Don't sweat it! I have to work every day this week besides today, so I know the feel cri
Just get to it whenever you can c:


----------



## Pearls (Oct 20, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> Since they've already received their gifts, and identified me (or, Ev did, rather ; P ) I'll post my secret santa art!!
> 
> For GoldieJoan
> 
> ...



Ahh thanks again! I love your art style! c:


----------



## Balverine (Oct 22, 2016)

I have this pile of inktober drawings just sitting here ha

*Attention people I am doing trades/commissions for*: I am going to be super busy until until Monday, I think
I'll still be busy until November, but I should be able to get all my current things done starting on Monday!
Sorry ; ^ ;

I just switched departments at my job, so I'm working a ton and my schedule is all messed up

--edit--

I just realized i'm out of watercolor paper in my sketchbook, now I have to draw my inktober on gross regular paper cri


----------



## Balverine (Oct 24, 2016)

Finally!! 5 days worth of Inktober all in one wahoo

!!Open images in new tab to see them full size!! they look tiny here!



Spoiler: Day 19 - I can't draw cars, featuring Jotaro, Josuke and Jolyne









This one was fun! The car is supposed to be a '88 Mazda RX-7 but uh
also that's Kira sitting on the strange bench-like object in the background

alSO they got the song fron the future somehow, or Jotaro secretly wrote it idk





Spoiler: Day 20 - the scarf brigade being dramatic (as usual)









oh boy was this some pose practice
it's a re-draw of this scene with the Pillar Men





because the scarf brigade are just as dramatic





Spoiler: Day 21 - JoJo and baby Holy









Holy and JoJo dressed up like grandad Jorge II *u*





Spoiler: Day 22 - pink Jolyne!













Spoiler: Day 23 - Lazy Jolyne doodle


----------



## Balverine (Oct 25, 2016)

Back on track with art!!!

here is my half of an art trade w/ Ephemeral Reality!!


----------



## Balverine (Oct 27, 2016)

Inktober 26!






Zoro has always been my fav One Piece character I love him so much
I love how he spends 90% of pre-timeskip being half-dead and drunk


----------



## Balverine (Oct 27, 2016)

Finished commission for cad!!!


----------



## Balverine (Oct 28, 2016)

Inktober 27!!
Smoker from One Piece!!






when I was younger, I had only ever seen the 4kidz version of OP and wow do I feel lied to lol
This year I started watching the uncut version, and when I saw this dudebro I was like "he is smoking like 20 cigars???????" because in the cut version he just had his mouth open all the time with random smoke coming out lmao


----------



## Balverine (Oct 31, 2016)

Time to wrap up inktober ; P



Spoiler: day 29 - Kakashi sensei













Spoiler: day 30 - D?a de Muertos scarf brigade











and lastly, day 31! Kars, the most beautiful of all crazy uber wessens






my purple marker probably hates me

happy halloween!!!


----------



## Balverine (Nov 2, 2016)

Second art for Cad :0






Aurora is super cute omg


----------



## Balverine (Nov 2, 2016)

NOTICE: I just changed my username to Zeppeli! I'll leave this board as 'Marco's art' for a while, and then either change it or start a new one!


----------



## Balverine (Nov 18, 2016)

yes hello it is I






more arts for cadbberry :0
this time, her OC, Artemis

I swear I'm gonna do stuff if I ever get enough sleep and get all my current projects done cri


----------

